# Burt Lake State Park



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow Campers:

Planning a trip the first part of October and would like some info around the Burt Lake area. Will the state park be open and are the sites near the water so I can keep my boat near or do we need to take it out all the time? If the park is closed is there any private campgrounds on the lake? Any help is deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never been to the state park in indian river but theres another camp ground on the west side called maple bay and its right on the water theres a boat launch right there and i believe you can keep your boat in the water on the beach.


----------



## Kara_B_N (Nov 1, 2007)

I think they close around the middle of October. Nice campground and at that time of year there are usually a lot of sites on the water. Went there two years ago and there were only 3 campsites filled for the entire weekend. There is a boat launch in the park and you can beach your boat if you choose to.


----------

